# Milk: carton or bag?



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Well having got my first post out of the way, here's another pointless one. How do you like your milk, from a carton or one of those annoying bags you have to put in the container, bang it down, then cut off the tip? My parents always use the latter but personally I think cartons are easier and (this'll sound dumb) more aesthetically appealing. 

Which do you prefer?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Bag? I'm not drinking milk out of a bag. I'm not a hobo.


----------



## pussycatdolls (Apr 24, 2007)

I believe bags are the better deal, it is cheaper to buy those because they come in the 3s, than it is to buy 3 boxes...also because it comes in the 3s you run out less.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ive seen gallons and cartons. but bags? canadians.... :|


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I've not heard of milk in a bag before...
Wouldn't a plastic or paper carton be much easier than fidgeting with a bag of any kind of liquid?


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

All I ever use is a gallon plastic jug, which is neither a carton nor a bag. so I can't vote. Hold me.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

What is a milk bag? Only seen cartons and gallons.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

for those who've never seen bagged milk, it looks like this:










i never realized it was strictly a canadian thing. :stu my parents always buy them because they're cheaper than cartons, but i hate fumbling around with them.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Everyone knows that milk in a bag is the only _true_ way to buy milk.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Canadians: They're all aboot saying zed and buying milk in bags.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

milk bag here


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I drink milk straight from the cow's teat. She enjoys it.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't drink milk, I drink soy milk and it only comes in cartons.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I can't beleive how many people have never seen milk in a 1/2 gallon bag. My parents have been buying it that way for about the past 25 years so its nothing new around here. Maybe its less common in some areas of the country, but here you can find it rather easily.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Bag? :con :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We don't have it here. I remembered seeing one when I was in Canada in 1986. I am glad that the milk is still liquid!

And it's litres people, litres! :lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'd pick gallon, but it's not there hehe.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Cartons are better, when you pour milk from a bag sometimes the bag folds and the milk splashes all over.

The gallon jug is also fine, but I find that it's too big, little kids might have trouble carrying it and pouring it, plus I have trouble fitting it in my overpacked fridge.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Gallon jugs


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Milk: carton or bag?*



Dreamcatcher said:


> Bag? :con :um


Bag.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Okay, but what if you put your bagged milk in the trunk of your car and it somehow has a hole it in and spills all over the place while you're driving home? You'll never get that smell out of your trunk. It would be unbearable in the summer heat.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Never heard of that ever happening to anyone. It comes in a big bag with 3 small bags inside of it, and the smaller bags are made out of tough plastic. You would have to stab it or drop it on something pointy and sharp for that to happen.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ok, because I have nothing better to do here's a picture of a 1/2 gallon bag of milk I just pulled out of the fridge next to the special pitcher they give away free when you first buy it. You just clip the corner off with a scissors and the pitcher has a notch you tuck the end in to seal it after its opened:










> Okay, but what if you put your bagged milk in the trunk of your car and it somehow has a hole it in and spills all over the place while you're driving home?


The bags are fairly heavy plastic so it would take quite a bit of force to puncture one. I've never had one spring a leak in all the years I've handled them and never bought a leaking one from the store. I've even dropped them on the floor while taking them out of the fridge without incident. I'm willing to bet I could put one in a chair and sit on it without having it rupture.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: re: Milk: carton or bag?*



Gumaro said:


> ive seen gallons and cartons. but bags? canadians.... :|


No joke

It's another Canada vs. US poll

and apparently Iowa sides with the Canadians... wtf Dave?


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

:lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, those look like false bags of milk. Ours do not have fancy pictures-- oh no, ours are nice and clear, the way god intended.


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

A bottle.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Carton. I don't think I've seen milk come in a bag before.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> I can't beleive how many people have never seen milk in a 1/2 gallon bag.


I'm in "America's Dairy Land" and I've never seen milk in a bag. Before today I never even heard of such a thing. It comes in bottles or cartons. There is also non-fat dry milk in boxes.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dave should prefer milk in gallon jugs as used ones would make fine targets for his extensive shooting practice when filled with water. I guess that's why in the 300 yard shot he sent me a pic of it looked like a bottle from windshield washer fluid or something rather than a milk jug.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Never heard of milk in a bag. I vote carton.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol

Lonelyguy, how does the water come out when you have it clipped and put in the notch like that. I would worry about pouring it and milk getting out of the bag and into the plastic pitcher, making the bag all milky and nastified .


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Milk: carton or bag?*

Wow, first you haven't heard of zed and now you're virgins to the milk bag concept? Finding out a lot about you Americans lately. You breathe oxygen and your cars have four wheels, right?



vintagerocket said:


> for those who've never seen bagged milk, it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you been in my fridge? :lol

Yeah that's exactly what they look like. I hate them. Too awkward.

Unfortunately, we have brought home milk to find that a bag is leaking. It happens maybe once a year on average. It's a real pain, and it's another reason why I prefer cartons, though my parents don't.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol
> 
> Lonelyguy, how does the water come out when you have it clipped and put in the notch like that. I would worry about pouring it and milk getting out of the bag and into the plastic pitcher, making the bag all milky and nastified .


There's no clip, just a slot in the pitcher. You pull the corner of the bag out of the notch in the pitcher to pour it, then when you're done you just pinch the corner and push it back into the slot to seal it. It doesn't leak into the pitcher.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Inturmal said:


> Canadians: They're all aboot saying zed and buying milk in bags.


 :lol

When I was in high school (in Wisconsin) they started selling milk in bags rather than cartons. I'm not sure if the schools here continue to do that or not. No one else experienced this? I do not find it all that weird.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Inturmal said:


> All I ever use is a gallon plastic jug, which is neither a carton nor a bag. so I can't vote. Hold me.


Me too. :hug

You learn something new everyday, bagged milk? Sounds like a pain in the arse.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've never seen the allusive bagged milk in person. Personally, for perverted reasons, they remind me of advanced breast implants. "Get larger breasts and feed the baby! Refillable!"

Or, they could be used as milk balloons, to really piss the neighborhood kids off.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: re: Milk: carton or bag?*



Zephyr said:


> Have you been in my fridge? :lol


i've been living off that brown stain on the second shelf, between the eggs and the sour cream. i'm.. a little shocked you haven't noticed.

i have no idea how much a gallon is and had to look it up. i've seen the gallon jugs and they're pretty big, and holding about 3.8 litres each, wouldn't that be awfully heavy? how are you supposed to aim that fat neck at a tiny cup while keeping your balance, _and_ without spilling milk everywhere?

i don't understand you people!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Really it's not all that difficult... There's a handle, and the hole isn't that big.

Wait, was that a rhetorical question?

Sorry.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Milk: carton or bag?*



Mercurochrome said:


> Or, they could be used as milk balloons, to really @#%$ the neighborhood kids off.


Have you seen the price of milk lately? It's far to expensive to throw.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Milk: carton or bag?*




LostInReverie said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > ive seen gallons and cartons. but bags? canadians.... :|
> ...


And I had my hopes up that we Canadians were unique in the world with our bags of milk.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I never heard of milk in a bag before today....I find it kind of unnatural and certainly impractical...It's something I would imagine from the 1950's or in England during the Blitz.... :lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Milk: carton or bag?*



vintagerocket said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Have you been in my fridge? :lol
> ...


Clearly I'm not very observant.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Wait, was that a rhetorical question?


 :wife


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Milk: carton or bag?*



Zephyr said:


> Wow, first you haven't heard of zed and now you're virgins to the milk bag concept? Finding out a lot about you Americans lately. You breathe oxygen and your cars have four wheels, right?


we do breathe oxygen but our cars have five wheels.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

:hide 

Very true.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Milk: carton or bag?*



Gumaro said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, first you haven't heard of zed and now you're virgins to the milk bag concept? Finding out a lot about you Americans lately. You breathe oxygen and your cars have four wheels, right?
> ...


Your car still has wheels? I, and everyone one I know (which is still basically just "I") have evolved past the need for wheels. My automobile is a hovercraft fueled by a crude combination of 2% milk and children's cough syrup. Maybe I'll let you drive it some time, but that's doubtful since I know you won't refill the tank. I mean.. it's the polite thing to do, but no one ever does.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Milk: carton or bag?*



vintagerocket said:


> for those who've never seen bagged milk, it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bagged milk! That's amazing! Why would they put milk in a bag though when a gallon jug would seem to work so much better :con


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Cartons are for milk and bags are for little pint-sized bottles of "licka."


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I buy 2 or 3 litre bottles of milk - the nasty plastic kinds of course. Those bags of milk are interesting.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm Canadian and I've never seen milk in bags. All we have around here is cartons and jugs.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, wtf. We have a false Canada in out midst.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I went to a school, I think it was in Indiana, that had milk in small bags to go with lunch. You would puncture the bag with a straw and drink from it.

But litres of milk in bags? That's just kooky.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Milk in bags......that's hilarious. Candian ingenuity?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I have investigated this at the closest grocery store to me in Alberta, and I couldn't find these bags of milk.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't think you can buy them in grocery stores... they're not exactly legal...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Our cartons are recyclable just like those bags .


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Milk: carton or bag?*



Kelly said:


> Okay, but what if you put your bagged milk in the trunk of your car and it somehow has a hole it in and spills all over the place while you're driving home? You'll never get that smell out of your trunk. It would be unbearable in the summer heat.


Shortly after I got my car in 1998 I left a half gallon of vanilla ice cream in the back and it melted all over the trunk. Not pretty. I cleaned and cleaned and cleaned. At first it was a pleasant vanilla smell. Then it just stopped being pleasant. I think maybe the smell finally went away last week. :lol Just kidding but it did take a very long time where I never smelled it again.

And I have never heard of milk in a bag either. Weird.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

How come there are 57 replies and only 27 votes? :con


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Milk: carton or bag?*



Zephyr said:


> How come there are 57 replies and only 27 votes? :con


Because most of us buy milk in plastic jugs, and there's no voting option for that, or "Other".


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Milk: carton or bag?*



Inturmal said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > How come there are 57 replies and only 27 votes? :con
> ...


Yes, I should've added an Other to cover all contingencies. I've never seen a plastic jug of milk here, so that possibility didn't even suggest itself.

Still, the poll was about what the consumer prefers. If given the theoretical choice, which would you want? Based on most of the responses here, cartons would win out...but not many people are voting.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I've never seen milk in a bag either. It doesn't sound too practical.

I want to start a company that sells milk in cow-shaped plastic jugs. There would be a little plug on the bottom where the utters would be and you just hold the cow over your bowl or glass and pull the plug. Fresh milk, just the way nature intended. 
Ok, maybe not. I'd still buy it though. And I don't even like milk.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm liking all this talk about jugs.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

A jug with a suckable nipple would be fine too. :yes 


oh man, I think I might have a new fetish (ok, it's not exactly "new" ). I wonder if a baby bottle would hold me over. hmm.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

:lol Uh oh...


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Zephyr said:


> Well having got my first post out of the way, here's another pointless one. How do you like your milk, from a carton or one of those annoying bags you have to put in the container, bang it down, then cut off the tip? My parents always use the latter but personally I think cartons are easier and (this'll sound dumb) more aesthetically appealing.
> 
> Which do you prefer?


Can't you also buy your milk in bottles?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

soymilk ftw... great on cereal, and i live alone so i drink it straight from the carton, too 

Apparently they have soynog out for christmas? I must search for such a wondrous product!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

What the hell? They give out milk in bags? I'll take the carton please.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

When I was younger I liked it in the bag (I assumed it was fresher for some reason). I really do not have a choice since I live in the US (only seen cartons and jugs here) and I don't think I'd like it in a bag now days.


----------



## els07 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have never seen or heard of milk in a bag. That sounds terribly inconvenient to keep a liquid in a bag. How often do they leak?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Carton.

but if I could have milk in a bag at least once, my life would be complete.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I get mine in a glass bottle. I have to exchange the empty bottle every time to avoid paying $2 for the next one.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cartons, we used to get bags when I was a kid but not very often.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Bagged milk til I die:b


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

This is the first time ive ever seen that.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

jug


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Rice milk?


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> I can't beleive how many people have never seen milk in a 1/2 gallon bag. My parents have been buying it that way for about the past 25 years so its nothing new around here. Maybe its less common in some areas of the country, but here you can find it rather easily.


I'm in Iowa and I've never seen bagged milk. Since I don't have an option I guess I have to vote carton. However I use almond milk and sometimes soy or hazelnut. Every now and then when I need animal milk for a recipe (the substitutes don't always cook the same) I use goat milk. Cow milk in the US is disgusting stuff. Majority of it wouldn't pass quality control in other countries.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

bagged milk, never heard of it...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

straight from a cow's...


Amocholes said:


> jug


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

You might as well ask who is American and who is Canadian.
XD
I don't know very many people from the U.S who've seen a bag of milk~ but I prefer bags over cartons any day!
I also prefer glass bottles over cartons AND bags... but you can't get your milk in a glass bottle from just anywhere these days. 

I grew up in a house where fresh milk was a rare treat. Usually powdered milk in water with our cereal >.< yuck.
The thing I liked most about bags of milk is that if you're short on cash you can put the bags into the freezer and preserve them until later.
A bag of milk could last a few months that way~


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

We've milk in a Plastic bot in .5, 1 2 liters! there was plastic bags for: Milk with butter,, I guess non of u know what is that lolol 

also saw plastic bags in africa back in 98.


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

Don't think us americans get milk from bags, almost unheard of


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Drella said:


> Bag? I'm not drinking milk out of a bag. I'm not a hobo.


Haha, word.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

carton has a pretty nice lead.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i get milk in glass bottles like this:


----------

